# Idaho bears



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Guys,

It has been a long time since I have moved up to Idaho but I just thought that I would extend an invite for you to come up here and find some bears.

I did a first time write up on a blog if you guys are interested.

https://utahbiggameodds.blogspot.com/


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice work! Nice blog too. I lived, raised my kids and hunted in Idaho for over 20 years. As much as I love my nee state of Utah, I love Idaho equally as well. I loved the bear and whitetail hunting there.
Doug, you should come visit/hunt with me up here in Alaska.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I am planning to hunt Idaho this spring. just trying to decide on a unit


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

your blog gives me hope. I sold a nice shotgun to fund the trip so im going to make it happen this year.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

You make it more and more difficult every year to not accept your invitation to come up and hunt barrs up there in Idaho with you...


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Chuck, I will honestly take you up on hunting up there in Alaska. It will take a year or 2 before I can afford it but it would be an absolute dream come true to come up there and do some hunting. 

Whelen send me a pm. I don't mind sharing any information I have on the areas I have been hunting. Every time I go the check stations to check in my bears I overhear a lot of good places to check for bears in the future.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

That's awesome you are having success up there. 
My bro and I went into a unit with griz last spring. Saw lots of griz sign but never ran into one thankfully. 
Passed a small cinnamon bear and my bro got a black phase that had rubbed pretty bad. 
Different experience being in such thick country. Barely needed binos let alone spotter. 
Hopefully get back up there this year but likely try a different unit.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I’m doing it! Been trying for years but finally had extra $ n time. I’ve been telling my boss and wife for months that I’m leaving for Idaho in late May. I’m actually hoping my unit has poor cell reception.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I would like to share a Idaho bear story from 2020. My wife and I made the trip to Kamiah, ID over memorial day. In our pockets we had 1 mtn lion, 1 wolf, and 2 bear tags. We arrived in camp on Sunday afternoon where we were greeted from Dick and Nedra from Ridge Runner Outfitters. after we settled in, it was off the the range to check our rifles still perfect. Monday morning we woke to to a nasty rain storm put on the rain gear and headed out. No action in the am. As the day continued and blue skies had opened up. For the afternoon hunt my wife was taken to a stand that was 150 yrds from our camp where she had a good bear show however no shot opportunity. As for me I only was getting the squirrel action. Tuesday morning we headed out for the same stands. Much to my surprise Dick was back at my stand by 10:30 am with news that my had shot a bear. As we started the retrieval process the blood trail ran dry and we continued searching until almost dark BUMMER. After returning to camp she then handed her tag over to Dick and told him to keep it as she felt it was filled. Wednesday morning another opportunity for her, hesitant from the day before no shot was taken. I went to a new location that had not been hunted previously due to the snow. I sat for a 1hr then it happened the bear was there at 105 yrds very nervous the he was. The shoot was made and placed perfect. ( I have a video on phone ) however it will not attached because it is a mp4 file. Any how I called Dick on the radio to let them know i had shot a bear. we made the trip over to the site and not a drop of blood became very confused watched video again and confirmed the shot. we searched for 20 min or so where i finally turned him up. got back to camp later in the day only to find my wife had already made it back to camp with a huge smile on her face and notified us that she had shot bear #2 from the same stand. We finished taking care of the bear I had got by then darkness came. We began the search for #2 early the next morning near the bait was a huge puddle of blood once again we searched and searched NOTHING. Again she turned over the tag. Disappointed at her self. we watched the trail cam footage and both shots were placed in the wheel house. Later that night Dick offered to have a friend from town come up with dogs to attempt the retrieval of her animals. Hours into the search we located both bears in the same canyon and what a S%$t hole. However both of them were completely ruined hides torn to shreds and scattered parts every where a bitter sweet end to a great hunt. Thanks again to Ridge Runner Outfitters.


----------

